# Back to Basics



## fringe_dweller (Nov 3, 2003)

What would you all identify as the basics (or foundations) of our art? The things that should be learnt foremost?

Respectfully


----------



## greendragon (Nov 4, 2003)

correct movement is the most important thing IMHO, then make sure you aren't "reaching" out past your center of gravity and balance,, I see this one alot with people, you have to make sure your stepping and balance point is in the right place,, if this is correct things work, if it is wrong than simple things don't work,,, the way to tell if you have this right is to see if you can do the joint locks while people are holding you super hard, if your movement is correct then no problem,,,, everything else should come after proper movement in my estimation...
                                                   Michael Tomlinson


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 4, 2003)

A good strong punch off the back hand and all the posture, balance, and relaxation, that goes with it, and remaining nuetral to your oponenent before and after its execution. 
Sean


----------



## Chris from CT (Nov 4, 2003)

Tell it how it is Brotha!   I'm with Mike on this one.  

Proper movement is essential in Hapkido.  Moving from your center sounds easy, but can be difficult to do at first.  When I say movement, I am not just talking about where your feet go, but also where you upper body and extremities go too.  They must move together as a unit, not as individual parts going in a similar direction.  From what I have seen from major Hapkido practitioners, that is really what will make a good technique into a great technique and is the basis of what Hapkido is all about.


----------



## fringe_dweller (Nov 4, 2003)

Nice  Exactly the sort of stuff I was after. Anyone have their 2c to contribute?

These are all things that when applied to every technique you do will make them better. Balance, distribution and transference of bodyweight so that your techniques aren't using strength etc.

Respectfully


----------



## greendragon (Nov 4, 2003)

We also have a saying down here that says in Hapkido you have to have "aligator arms",, that means you keep your upper arms and elbows close in to your body so that when you do the technique you end up doing it with your body instead of just your arms,ever see an alligators legs,, short from the elbow to the shoulder,, when your arms move away from your body then you lose your power,,,, Chris has it right,,, you move in Harmony,,, that is what Hapkido is,, the way of harmonious power,,, 
                                                          Michael Tomlinson


----------



## fringe_dweller (Nov 6, 2003)

Now that we have numerous replies () I would ask how you suggest we train in order to gain those things into our arsenal. Is it just a matter of correct technique or are these things that can be developed through indirect methods?

Respectfully,


----------



## glad2bhere (Nov 14, 2003)

Dear Fringe-dweller: 

The kebonsu of most Hapkido arts are supposed to put our feet on the path by introducing the fundamental body motions, off-balancing/balance retention, timing and so forth. However, many schools that offer Hapkido arts do so commercially and often alter their curriculum in deference to what the students are willing or unwilling to do. In the name of student retention a teacher may add or drop material with little consideration to what it does to the art.  Other teachers may add or drop material based on what they, themselves are good at or goals they set for the population they work with (ie. LEO-s, guards, military), again with little consideration for what this does to the art.  For myself, I teach a traditional Hapkido art (Yon Mu Kwan Hapkido) which derives from the Ji (Sin Mu Hapkido) tradition through GM Myung. However, I use a different method of teaching the art which starts with the smallest details first and builds by levels to greater sophistication. Not everyone wants to take such a slow approach when they can go to a weekend seminar and learn the gross motor skills of fancier techniques right off the bat--- whether or not they can do the technique well.   FWIW. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------

